# Gun safes that look like furniture?



## cullyhog (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone in the Atlanta area carry gun safes that look like wooden furniture? I need something that doesn't look like a gun safe to put in the bedroom but is still secure.
thanks


----------



## pnome (Jun 28, 2008)

bump.  I'm looking for the same thing.


----------



## Doyle (Jun 28, 2008)

I've never seen anything commercially available but you could always get a local woodworker to make a wrap-around cabinet to hold a regular gun safe.


----------



## cullyhog (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks, that's an idea. I searched the internet and found a company in England that makes them. Someone in the US has got to carry them too.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 28, 2008)

You can do what i have done in the past and make a gun safe out of an Armoir.  Hang a shirt, dress or some kind of clothes off the front door on the outside of the Armoir and nobody would think of loking in the back of it for guns.  When you open the doors of my old Armoir, there was my hunting clothes....behind the clothes was a rack of 9 guns.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Jun 28, 2008)

These are not cheap but,.....

http://www.dutchcrafters.com/categories.aspx?pid=10&cid=439


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 28, 2008)

Why not a standard, fire proof safe? You won't have much more in it, and it's fire proof.


----------



## pnome (Jun 28, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Why not a standard, fire proof safe? You won't have much more in it, and it's fire proof.




I'm looking for just that.  A fire proof safe.  But I want one that doesn't look like a safe.


----------



## cullyhog (Jun 28, 2008)

pnome, here is a link to the site I found in the UK. somebody on this side of the pond has got to make them....

http://www.thesafeshop.co.uk/products/chelsea-gun-cabinet.html


----------



## packrat (Jun 28, 2008)

*gun safe*

Got A Friend That Has An Upright Freezer In His Basement That Doesn't Work. It Has The Factory Lock On The Door. You Would Never Expect To See What All Is In That Freezer. He Left 2 Shelves In The Top For Handguns And Ammo.


----------



## pnome (Jun 28, 2008)

cullyhog said:


> pnome, here is a link to the site I found in the UK. somebody on this side of the pond has got to make them....
> 
> http://www.thesafeshop.co.uk/products/chelsea-gun-cabinet.html



Yeah, just that sort of thing.


----------



## Doyle (Jun 28, 2008)

If you are willing to pay enough for a woodworker to make it worth his while to make a wrapper for a commercial safe, try posting a request on the Sawmill Creek forum.

It is a bunch of guys that take woodworking as seriously as we take hunting and fishing.  Some are real masters.

http://sawmillcreek.org/


----------



## bckpack (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's the best option I've found:

Link

I can't afford to give up any closet space so I'm seriously looking into this option.  You can see some prices online and there are plenty of AMSEC dealers around that should be able to order one.


----------



## cullyhog (Jun 30, 2008)

that's nice and will work perfectly. thanks


----------



## dkang37 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats what I have been looking for too. Something that looks like a cedar chest but is actually a locking gun chest or safe. I talked to a vendor at a local crafts festival and he said he could make it for a few hundred. Would be a cabinet though, not a safe.


----------



## safebuilder (Jul 1, 2008)

*custom gun safe*

SafeAtHomeUSA.com will custom build you a safe or vault with any exterior you want, and they are local. SAHUSA  also has the AMSEC line...the retail on that unit is about $3200 plus ship and the local price is $$2600 plus tax and ship.


----------



## Soybean (Jul 2, 2008)

bckpack said:


> Here's the best option I've found:
> 
> Link
> 
> I can't afford to give up any closet space so I'm seriously looking into this option.  You can see some prices online and there are plenty of AMSEC dealers around that should be able to order one.



thats slick right there, i think i may have to look into one of those. if anyone gets one, please post a review.


----------



## cullyhog (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks safebuilder for the info. I'll check with you when I get back in town.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 3, 2008)

bckpack said:


> Here's the best option I've found:
> 
> Link
> 
> I can't afford to give up any closet space so I'm seriously looking into this option.  You can see some prices online and there are plenty of AMSEC dealers around that should be able to order one.



It retails for $2180.  That seems kind of steep, but I don't really know all that much about safes.


----------



## yanknga (Jul 24, 2008)

place on clark howell in clayton co has gun safe that looks like a chest that sits at the end of bed. will try to get #


----------



## birddogstowing (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a gun cabinet that looks like a hope chest that sits at the end of the bed. I paid around 200 for it and have owned it for about 6 years and it has held up well. I purchased it at Kmart. I am going to sell it to get an upright one to put in my "Man Cave"


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking around on the internet I found it as low as $1700. $1300 without cabinet. I like the idea alot and may have my bro in law make me something similar. 

One idea I ran across that was very interesting was building a safe into a pool table. Now if you have a welding rig you might grab an old dead refridgerator and build a safe inside it, welders like to keep their sticks in them because they are cool and dry.


----------



## cullyhog (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought about the frig/gun safe but the boss doesn't have a sense of humor when it comes to putting it in the bedroom.


----------



## thewoodone (Jul 22, 2009)

This is late but for anyone looking for a decorative furniture style safe or Armoire Style Safe. www.heirloomsafeandchest.com


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know why I didn't think of replying to this thread sooner.

I built one of those cheap HOMAK steel gun cabinets into a closet years ago, before I got a firesafe.  You could buy a normal safe and stick it in a corner, then build 2 stud walls around it floor to ceiling with a cheap interior door in front of the door of the safe.  Match the trim and paint to the walls around it, and your wife won't complain about it, because it will look like a closet, and you can use the top of the safe for storage inside the closet.

If you ever think you'll move, don't permanently attach the walls to the house walls.  Just a couple of screws high from the inside will keep them tight to the house walls and be easy to remove later.  If you ever move, take out the screws, slide the "closet" out of the way, move the safe, slide the "closet" back into place, reinstall the screws, and install a closet rod for the new owner.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw one at Chuck's Gun and Pawn in Warner Robins last time I was in there. Wondered to myself, why? I guess I know why now.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Jul 29, 2009)

Hereya go:

http://accurateshooter.wordpress.com/2009/03/25/new-bedbunker-gun-safe-offers-stealth-storage/


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 29, 2009)

Hawg thieves have been known to walk out with the whole blame safe since they didn't have time to break into it. That plus the wife might not want a safe around in the house. I happen to like the under the bed option myself. Liked that idea when I saw my moms last houseboats under bed storage, that thing was walk in and push button.


----------



## thewoodone (Feb 6, 2010)

*This is a Furniture Style Gun Safe*

We Make these in MI and ship all over the U.S. We can retrofit many late model gun safes and also sell a turnkey unit that includes a safe. The 'Homage 45' is available through web based dealers.


----------



## woodbutcher (Feb 7, 2010)

If you bring me the safe I will build you a cabinet around it.


----------



## thewoodone (Feb 9, 2010)

*Furniture Safes*

We've been at this for a few years now. My partner was a custom furniture builder before he was a custom safe builder. As talented as he was, together we discovered there were more than a few wrong ways to make one of these animals. We've learned every step of the way. . .We are still learning. 

I am not claiming this is astrophysics here but *WE MAKE FURNITURE STYLE SAFES FOR A LIVING AND IT SHOWS*. 

Our Armoire Style Safe is Patent Pending.

We are also proud to offer affordable Curbside or White Glove Delivery service anywhere in the nation.

Check us out at:
www.gunsafes.com
www.primarysafes.com
www.totalspygear.com
www.gunsafestore.com
www.roadrunnerlock.com 
our website www.heirloomsafeandchest.com

 our cabinet style cover (Thanks Scott)


----------



## PeopleEatingTastyAnimals (Feb 14, 2010)

I think some of these should be out there more, I believe there is a larger market.


----------

